
Google Assistant will use more than one device to decipher the voice commands - FuturisticLover
http://www.whatafuture.com/google-assistant-decipher-exact-voice-commands/
======
moofight
tl;dr

\- this is not a Google announcement but a Google patent. Not sure if this
will be implemented

\- the idea would be to use two devices at same time to improve Google
Assistant's understanding of voice commands (reduce transcription mistakes,
"hear" the difference between "of" and "off" etc...)

~~~
scientific_ass
Still quite interesting if it becomes a reality.

Let's see what other thinks.

------
watbe
Can we update the title to the article's actual title? It is currently quite
misleading.

"Google Assistant will use more than one device to decipher the exact voice
commands"

~~~
FuturisticLover
Sorry guys, I am unable to change that title.

------
2eggsofcock
I think siri already has this feature. I am not sure but Siri can
differentiate the devices without telling about a device.

~~~
scientific_ass
Can you give me example. I never noticed this but then again, I haven't used
Siri as much.

~~~
blowski
If I have my iPad and iPhone in front of me, both with "Hey Siri" activation
turned on, both will register that I asked. But only one of them will respond
'verbally'.

I'm not sure if that's what the OP meant, though.

~~~
Eridrus
This already exists for Google Assistant devices, but is not what the article
is talking about.

The article implies that it will fuse voice data from multiple devices which
both only heard part of the query into a single query, which is a lot easier
to write down in a patent than to actually make work.

------
Ajedi32
Title is misleading. This isn't a new feature of Google Assistant; just a
patent. The actual article title is a bit better, but still implies this is a
feature we'll be seeing in the near future, which isn't necessarily the case.

~~~
nitin_flanker
This has happened previously as well that Google implemented a feature much
before filing a patent for it. Google is not a company that waste their money
on filing patents that they'll never implement.

I thought mentioning that it is a patent will have little or no effect on
whether this feature comes to reality or not.

Edit: Original article title: "Google Assistant will use more than one device
to decipher the exact voice commands"

~~~
Ajedi32
> Edit: Original article title: "Google Assistant will use more than one
> device to decipher the exact voice commands"

FYI, that's _still_ the article title; it hasn't changed. The HN post title is
currently "Google Assistant now can use two devices at same time for a voice
command", which is even more misleading to the point of being just flat-out
wrong.

------
goatherders
I wish there was simply a wall plug I could put in another room that connected
to the main Home unit. So if I'm in a different room yada yada...

~~~
trimbo
nVidia announced one of those.

[http://www.pocket-lint.com/review/139949-nvidia-spot-
preview...](http://www.pocket-lint.com/review/139949-nvidia-spot-preview-the-
google-assistant-mic-and-speaker)

(But works with Shield, not Home, it seems?)

~~~
xbmcuser
But it was never released with no news about when it is coming out.

